# Lucid Dreaming > Forum Notifications >  >  New Forums!

## gab

Hi everybody!

Happy to announce 2 new forums.

*1. Lucid & non-lucid games.*
Lucid & Non-Lucid Games

We have moved all forum and user created lucid and non-lucid competitions and tasks. They have become crazy popular and they now have their own forum.

*2. Forum Notifications*
(this forum)

We now have space to announce all new exciting threads or actions that we don't want anybody to miss. Do you create new forum game, or you would like to attract more members to join you in new monthly tasks? Do it here  ::D:

----------

